# Removing files from Recovery (D:) partition



## Bmasterson (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello, everyone!
I use Vista on my Gateway notebook and it has the hard disk partitioned into C: and D:, D: being a recovery drive of 9.72 GB. I had set it up to back up every sunday, but my husband ripped A LOT of music to the notebook the other day, and now the D: partition is full. I had no idea how much music he had ripped until after the recovery had started, and it actually couldn't finish because all of the space had been used up. I know now that I should have set it to exclude music from the back up, but now I can't remove it. I tried to go in and individually delete the music folders, but it says "There is not enough space on the disk to perform this operation". I'm not quite sure what to do now, but I know that since he has all of his music on CDs already, I don't want the files on my recovery drive. Please let me know what to do to fix this. Thanks everyone!!!
Bethany


----------



## impi78 (Dec 24, 2007)

so if i understand this correctly he ripped those files to the c drive ?. then delete or exclude the files from the backup yes. and if there's nothing important on the d drive format it and make a new backup. ( maybe temporary copy 1 of the backup files to the c drive )


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Bmasterson!! :grin:

First of all, I wouldn't suggest you format your Recovery partition, as it may contain some important files which would be used to recover your computer when there is a problem occured. And about the backup to the recovery partition, can u try to access the backup file again, I mean the songs and the other file that your husband backup in there? If you can do it, just go there, select the backup files that _you want to delete_ and _press the button Shift together with Del (Delete)_ button on your keyboard. Bear in mind, this operation will make the file gone forever, so make sure you have a proper backup of the files before you doing this, ok :grin:




Hope this helps :wave:


----------



## Mon (Dec 7, 2007)

If u r getting msg that D: is full then here is the simplest solution without deleting any data:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...9515&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

In fact, if you do have a Recovery Partition, you would do well to do a bit of research and learn how to make a recovery disk from that data, because if the HD fails at some point in the future, that partition isn't going to do you much good. There is at least one tutorial on this via Google.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Monty Python said:


> In fact, if you do have a Recovery Partition, you would do well to do a bit of research and learn how to make a recovery disk from that data, because if the HD fails at some point in the future, that partition isn't going to do you much good. There is at least one tutorial on this via Google.


Well, actually it is not recommended to do the recovery disc from the recovery partition, because you might do something wrong when tried to do this. :4-thatsba

You always have a choice to contact your manufacturer again, and asked them to send you the proper recovery disc in case any emergency happens :grin:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

bhahar84 said:


> Well, actually it is not recommended to do the recovery disc from the recovery partition, because you might do something wrong when tried to do this. :4-thatsba
> 
> You always have a choice to contact your manufacturer again, and asked them to send you the proper recovery disc in case any emergency happens :grin:



several manufacturers do recommend making recovery disks and this includes gateway. It part of the start up process on some new computers where you have that choice. I also recommend making recovery disks. They do come in handy and will save money if your recovery partition should become corrupt or disappear.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

What's the name of the backup program you're using ? Aren't there any options to delete previous recovery points ? If it's the microsoft backup tool then Mon's link should definitely help.

What's the exact model of that gateway laptop ?

I don't see what could go wrong with the creation of the recovery CD's (if that option is available), provided that the user doesn't select the wrong option and end up restoring his computer to factory defaults... The problem when ordering the CD's from the manufacturer is that after 2 or 3 years they'll tell you that they don't do recovery CD's for that model anymore. IMO it's best to get them while you still have the chance and store them somewhere safe.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

justpassingby said:


> I don't see what could go wrong with the creation of the recovery CD's (if that option is available), provided that the user doesn't select the wrong option and end up restoring his computer to factory defaults... The problem when ordering the CD's from the manufacturer is that after 2 or 3 years they'll tell you that they don't do recovery CD's for that model anymore. IMO it's best to get them while you still have the chance and store them somewhere safe.


Hihi...yes, there's nothing wrong with the recovery disc as long as you do it by choosing the options that available in computer. What I not recommend is try to do the recovery by doing research and try to exploring the recovery partition in order to create recovery disc. This is because the options to create a recovery disc is usually only once. Whenever you have created a recovery disc, and say you lost them, I'm pretty sure you don't want to hack the recovery partition in order to create a new set if you get message like this:











You can always contact your manufacturer again, and could ask to provide the recovery disc to you. Whether you will be charged or the set will be given free, its depend on the cases :grin:


I provided some related links on how to create recovery disc using the options on computer (may vary to manufactur, this is HP articles)

Creating Recovery Disc In Vista

Creating Recovery Disc In XP







Hope this helps :wave:


----------

